# What is difference between cobweb and lace weight yarn?



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

This is a followup to a main topic discussion. I couldn't figure out how to post a picture in a reply so I'm posting it here with an explanation. There is some very good info in the original discussion so for those interested, please take a look.

As I stated in my reply in the original, I recently knitted a pair of baby booties (pattern by Sharon Miller from Heirloom Knitting) with cobweb weight yarn (Jamieson & Smith, 1 ply cobweb, Shetland wool). I just wanted to try working with it and so made the booties. They were worked on size 2 (US) needles. I stuffed some tissue in the top of one of the booties so you could more readily see the pattern (I haven't blocked them at all). I found the yarn slightly irregular (occasional areas that were thinner or thicker than the norm), but didn't find this yarn any harder to work with than thin crochet thread. In fact, the wool is easier to work with because there is some 'give' to the yarn.

In the second picture, I grabbed a couple of different lace weight wools and taped them next to each other trying not to stretch one more than the other so you could see their respective sizes. The rose colored one on the left is a 2-ply alpaca. The next one to the right is the 1-ply cobweb Shetland wool from J&S. The third from the left is a 2-ply merino which is sort of mid-way between the rose and the cobweb in weight. The rightmost yarn is Jamieson & Smith 2-ply lace weight Shetland wool. 

When making lace pieces, I've always spliced my yarns when adding in a new skein. I didn't try that with the cobweb yarn and frankly am a bit concerned about it if I ever tackle a big piece.

I hope this info is useful.


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

So beautiful - thank you so much for taking the time to post these pics


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

I appreciate your pictures and explanations too ! Thank you very much for posting !


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

True Shetland wool IS irregular and occasionally includes 'slubs'. Originally it was all handspun but I'm not sure if it still is. That's why I'm enjoying using the yak/silk blend that a friend of mine spun for me. I wanted something a little different from wool and something that would be a bit easier to care for. Neither yak nor silk will felt so you don't have to be as careful about temperature or agitation when washing it. It's still delicate, but not fragile.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

That's good info about the yak/silk yarn as well as the Shetland. I too am looking forward to seeing your shawl when it is done.. I always look forward to blocking something for the first time -- it is rather like seeing a beautiful flower opening.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very nice,thankyou for posting.


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

just too fine yarn for me,but....they are lovely


----------



## sheriet (Mar 23, 2011)

I have also knit with cobweb, and experienced the thinner thicker parts. I was concerned about blocking it since I was making a scarf and it needed to be stretched like crazy to show the pattern. Before I finished it I took it off the needles, blocked part of it praying the thread wouldn't break and it didn't. I was amazed and pleased that something so thin could withstand the pressure from being stretched so hard. Finished the scarf and it is beautiful! Don't know how soon I will try it again but it wasn't as frightening as I thought.


----------



## Sharky (Mar 7, 2012)

sheriet said:


> I have also knit with cobweb, and experienced the thinner thicker parts. I was concerned about blocking it since I was making a scarf and it needed to be stretched like crazy to show the pattern. Before I finished it I took it off the needles, blocked part of it praying the thread wouldn't break and it didn't. I was amazed and pleased that something so thin could withstand the pressure from being stretched so hard. Finished the scarf and it is beautiful! Don't know how soon I will try it again but it wasn't as frightening as I thought.


Thank you so much! Very very helpful


----------



## Sharky (Mar 7, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> True Shetland wool IS irregular and occasionally includes 'slubs'. Originally it was all handspun but I'm not sure if it still is. That's why I'm enjoying using the yak/silk blend that a friend of mine spun for me. I wanted something a little different from wool and something that would be a bit easier to care for. Neither yak nor silk will felt so you don't have to be as careful about temperature or agitation when washing it. It's still delicate, but not fragile.


I'm learning so much from everyone here. Great idea about the yak/silk.


----------



## Sharky (Mar 7, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> This is a followup to a main topic discussion. I couldn't figure out how to post a picture in a reply so I'm posting it here with an explanation. There is some very good info in the original discussion so for those interested, please take a look.
> 
> As I stated in my reply in the original, I recently knitted a pair of baby booties (pattern by Sharon Miller from Heirloom Knitting) with cobweb weight yarn (Jamieson & Smith, 1 ply cobweb, Shetland wool). I just wanted to try working with it and so made the booties. They were worked on size 2 (US) needles. I stuffed some tissue in the top of one of the booties so you could more readily see the pattern (I haven't blocked them at all). I found the yarn slightly irregular (occasional areas that were thinner or thicker than the norm), but didn't find this yarn any harder to work with than thin crochet thread. In fact, the wool is easier to work with because there is some 'give' to the yarn.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your expertise! It is so very helpful! Haven't my cobweb yet, it is pretty intimidating


----------



## Penny K (Dec 25, 2012)

Whenever you have a one ply yarn there is the possibility [fairly good chance] of skewing/slanting. Plying helps correct that in advance.
Another modifier is to knit two strands together. Fine singles are best used for something that won't have wear or stress [like a doily]. There are of course exceptions to everything, even what I just said.


----------

